# Coffee, Tea, or Hot Chocolate?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Members of PerC!
The question is straight forward, what's your favourite hot drink?

Mine's hot chocolate/hot milo.
I just like the taste, and its nice to have a hot drink to soothe you, or dip some bikkies in.
I don't like the taste of coffee, its horrible to me, besides the caffeine doesn't make me feel anymore awake.
Tea is okay.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Coffee. 

I love the taste of (good) coffee and it helps me concentrate. 

It's extremely likely I've conditioned myself to correlate the smell/taste of coffee with mental activity so it's hard to wean myself off it even when there's good reason to (see UTI). 

I also like tea, especially Earl Grey and macha green tea, but my go to drink is always coffee.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Love hot chocolate but it is a winter or seasonal drink for me. Good coffee is wonderful and a great pick-me-up drink but it can be a bit acidic. De-caf tea is fine at this point. It has the benefit of being able to easily brew to perfection.


----------



## FireThistle (Jan 28, 2015)

Tea, Earl Grey, hot.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh, you asked such a difficult question!  See I love both coffee and tea so very much...I really, truly, honestly cannot pick my favorite between the two overall. I'm half Italian, so don't expect me to live happily without some good coffee. But also don't try to part me from my precious stash of teas! I love my teas and have a large variety, and I'm always happy to discover more. Blends with Darjeeling and Ceylon, such as English Afternoon, are some of my very favorites. I have only found one tea so far which I do not like, and that is Lapsang Souchong (I simply don't care for smoky flavored anything, really!)
I voted for _other_. You shall not make me choose.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Ken Ichijouji said:


> Members of PerC!
> The question is straight forward, what's your favourite hot drink?
> 
> Mine's hot chocolate/hot milo.
> ...


I like Tea followed by hot chocolate. 

I hate coffee, I really do. I will drink coffee on occasion but only when I am working do I drink it all the time. Unless I need to stay up for long hours without sleep I will not drink coffee all the time.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I drink both coffee and tea daily. Caffeine may be a drug, but I love it!


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Hot chocolate, since I'm a baby. Don't like coffee, and don't want to drink tea (often) since a country I'm not too fond of is associated with this drink.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

the polls are promising. it's nice to be around sensible folk


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*Coffee. Tea is okish too.

Hot chocolate ? No, thanks.*


----------



## Chicken Nugget (Jan 24, 2016)

IMO

Coffee > Hot Chocolate > Tea


----------



## NeoDLehoko (Jul 9, 2016)

I love tea, with all its millions of varieties and ways to suit your palette. With cream and sugar, with honey and lemon, or purely tea, it's all good.

Next is coffee. I adore the smell of coffee, and even if I don't want to drink it, I'm satisfied just smelling it. I do enjoy coffee, but it can be difficult to find a really good cup of it. 

Hot chocolate is nice, but I find that it requires a very special atmosphere for me to want it. Maybe if it's cold and snowy outside and I've just come indoors, or if it Christmas or Halloween or something... I don't know, but I rarely crave it on a regular day. So:

Tea > Coffee > Hot Chocolate 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Hot cocoa
2. Tea
3. Coffee


----------



## enso (Apr 8, 2016)

1. coffee with half & half every morning
2. white tea after dinner sometimes


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

hmm. how can we turn this thread into a racial thing too?
coffee-african american
tea-asian
hot chocolate-latin american
what minorities are we missing?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't drink a lot of tea... I bought chamomile and honey but always forget to make it.. I would like to try some PST, I would probably make more of an effort in that case.:happy:


I've always been a coffee drinker but sometimes it makes me feel way more amped than I need to be. Coffee w hot chocolate packets and is delicious as long as you Dont mind heart palpitations and diabetes.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Infusion. Mint/licorice.

ps. Don't call that "herbal tea"


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Coffee always!


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been drinking imported chinese green tea with no milk or sugar 3 times a day, every day for the past 15 years.

And I drink other things too!


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Hot coffee with lots of sugar and cream. So, I can guarantee adult diabetes.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

None of them. Tried it enough, never liked it.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Coffee and hot chocolate are good on occasion, but I love tea. A good hot white tea is where it's at.


----------



## AeonFluxWingz (Jul 13, 2016)

Tea! but I love hot chocolate, unfortunately all the calories make me get bloated and gain too much weight!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

tea for me, I love breakfast teas. Black tea goes nicely with most things.

I like hot chocolate too, but I don't want to drink it all the time.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

A bit of all I guess, but I drink tea most often.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

If I am drinking it hot, it's usually coffee.
If I am drinking it cold, it's usually ice tea.

The reverse, ice coffee and hot tea require very specific moods for me, the first if I am relaxing and laying back by the beach and reading a book or something like that, the later is if I am having a moment of comforting. Both of those are quite rare.

I don't think I've had hot chocolate for years, but now I am craving some... Damn your poll.


----------



## Tsu (May 19, 2016)

Hot chocolate in general, though I am currently addicted to cold, sweet tea. Hnnnnng.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Coffee? Disgusting
*Tea? Delicious*
Hot chocolate? Gross


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Coffee.

1000000000% !


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Tea. I'm a heavy drinker. There're few types I haven't tried. I enjoy ice teas and ice coffee, but only if the coffee has milk. Unfortunately (given I would like to drink more hot chocolate too), I cant tolerate the milk. Frappés are also so good.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Ken Ichijouji

Why choose? I like them all and then some!


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Flavored Black coffee? Yes. 

Earl Grey Tea with a little milk and sugar? Absolutely yes.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Why is tea so popular?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Emologic said:


> Why is tea so popular?


It became extremely popular in the Orient. Then England came and pretty much took over the region for a while. They brought it back to the Western World. The exception eventually became the Americas because they rebelled against England, and coffee grew so well in the tropical zones of Central and South America. Coffee was coming up to Europe through Turkey. Tea is still the most consumed beverage (after water) in the world.

History of Tea

The Great British Tea Heist


----------



## AnimatingAnabiel (Jun 13, 2016)

I chose them all, really just depends if I'm having an adult beverage with them or not.


----------



## AnimatingAnabiel (Jun 13, 2016)

Emologic said:


> Why is tea so popular?


It's a societal norm in Brittland that many Americans have adopted (not to mention all the countries heavily influenced by England because they used to own them) because we think we're quirky or cool when we drink tea.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Coffee: black, strong, and decaff.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I drink way too much tea. 

Not against hot chocolate. 

I like cappuccino. But I only drink coffee sociallly. I can't handle it very well, so I generally avoid to drink any.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I love tea. I like it hot or cold. Right now, I have a container of sun tea steeping on the porch. That, of course, is a summer thing. In the winter, I still love to drink tea. On occasion, I like to have hot chocolate. I make it with almond milk and a little vanilla. Mmmm, yum. But too rich to have all of the time.

Coffee... it smells great but it is too bitter for me.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Coffee and Tea

I love a nice cup of peppermint Tea but I also love a nice cup of dark roasted coffee.


----------

